# my hog hunt @ addisons



## chelsey (Sep 27, 2009)

((WARNING LOTS OF BLOOD))




i had a great time. this year bubba took me out with his dogs and i killed a 275lb boar with a knife!!!

here's a few pictures.



THANK YOU BUBBA ADDISON AND YOUR STAFF.  YALL WERE AWESOME!!!


----------



## hevishot (Sep 27, 2009)

saw on their website that their dog hunt is a "guaranteed" hunt....does that mean its done inside a fence or is it free range?...congrats.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Sep 27, 2009)

*Wow*

Haven't seen to many chics with a bloody pig sticker like that, I sure hope my little girl has you're courage when she gets older, at 7 she shows alot of interest in the outdoors, more so than her brother. Congrats on you're success!!!


----------



## chelsey (Sep 27, 2009)

hevishot said:


> saw on their website that their dog hunt is a "guaranteed" hunt....does that mean its done inside a fence or is it free range?...congrats.



Thanks.
They do both. They have over 1300 acers to hunt and 40 acers of that is in the fence (for dog hunting). I have been there hunting the last 4 years in there swamp (free range) and killed alot of hogs there, 11 i think. But this year i went in the fence were they run there dogs and killed this one with a knife. It was a rush. 

I had a great time!


----------



## Greeneyeddoe (Oct 5, 2009)

Girl, you rock!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to do that!!! I have a new hero!


----------



## dog1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Addisons'*

I grew up with the owner of Addison's wild boar hunting.  I have nothing to say other than they are a top notch operation.  They stay booked up, so contact them, you won't regret it.  dog1


----------



## rwhfly (Dec 19, 2014)

I was wondering if Addison's was still in business? I've left phone messages, emailed and used their contact form on the web page and never heard back. Too bad they are gone, it looked like one of the best.


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 27, 2014)

You need to show them pics to the guy that picks you up for a date


----------



## Uncle Nicky (Dec 30, 2014)

rwhfly said:


> I was wondering if Addison's was still in business? I've left phone messages, emailed and used their contact form on the web page and never heard back. Too bad they are gone, it looked like one of the best.



They are still in business, at least Bubba is running hunts, not sure about Bob anymore. Bubba is a tough guy to get ahold of. I'm going to try somewhere else this year.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

I used to go there every year. They are great people. Is Mr Bob still around much?


----------



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

we went there the week before Christmas. we had a good time. mr bob is still around, but i think he lets bubba handle most of the business.


----------



## dtala (Jan 9, 2015)

white girls with knives scare me....


----------



## antharper (Jan 18, 2015)

dtala said:


> white girls with knives scare me....



Me to!!!!


----------



## rwhfly (Jun 30, 2015)

Uncle Nicky said:


> They are still in business, at least Bubba is running hunts, not sure about Bob anymore. Bubba is a tough guy to get ahold of. I'm going to try somewhere else this year.



Post if you find a good place!


----------



## buckhunter2256 (Jun 30, 2015)

rwhfly said:


> Post if you find a good place!



Call me 2293476300 I have a guarantee  kill also.... Brad... I use thermal and NV


----------



## skoaleric (Jul 15, 2015)

WOW, now that's a real lady!!!!!


----------

